# 11 jihadists arrested on suspicion of involvement in disappearance of MH370



## aris2chat (May 4, 2014)

More speculation or solid lead?  Most press seem to have pass on the story

11 jihadists arrested on suspicion of involvement in disappearance of MH370
Robert Spencer	

UPDATE 8:31AM May 4: Malaysias Inspector-General of Police says the arrests of these eleven jihadis were not related to the disappearance of the plane. The Malaysian government has behaved so oddly in this whole affair, so closemouthed and contradictory, that it is impossible to know what is true at this point.

-

Maybe these arrests will lead to the discovery of the plane, and to the revelation of what really happened when it disappeared. Note also the unexplained cargo  it would seem likely that whatever was in there was tied to the planes disappearance, and may be involved in its reappearance if it is somewhere being prepared to play a part in a future jihad attack.

Eleven terrorists with links to Al Qaeda have been arrested on suspicion of being involved in the disappearance of MH370, Daily Mail, May 3, 2014 (thanks to Pamela Geller):

    A group of 11 terrorists with links to Al Qaeda were yesterday being interrogated on whether they are behind the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines flight MH370.

    The suspects were arrested in the capital Kuala Lumpur and in the state of Kedah last week and are members of a violent new terror group said to be planning bomb attacks in Muslim countries.

    The interrogations come after international investigators, including the FBI and MI6, asked for the militants, whose ages range from 22 to 55 and include students, odd-job workers, a young widow and business professionals, to be questioned intensively about Flight MH370.

    Nearly two months after the Beijing-bound plane vanished soon after take-off from Kuala Lumpur, no trace has been found despite a huge sea search costing hundreds of millions of pounds. It is thought to have crashed into the Indian Ocean with 239 people on board.

    An officer with the Counter Terrorism Division of Malaysian Special Branch said yesterday the arrests had heightened suspicion that the flights disappearance may have been an act of terrorism.

    The possibility that the plane was diverted by militants is still high on the list and international investigators have asked for a comprehensive report on this new terror group, the officer said.

    In interviews conducted so far, some suspects have admitted planning sustained terror campaigns in Malaysia but denied being involved in the disappearance of the airliner, he added.

    Osama Bin Ladens son-in-law, Saajid Badat, a British-born Muslim from Gloucester, said he had been instructed at a terrorist training camp in Afghanistan to give a shoe bomb to the Malaysians...................


----------



## waltky (Jun 4, 2014)

Splash from airliner impact may have been detected by underwater microphones...

*MH370: Indian Ocean crash may have been heard by underwater microphones*
_Wednesday 4 June 2014 ~ Curtin University in Western Australia says analysis shows a possibility, albeit slim, that listening devices picked up impact_


> Deep-sea microphones picked up an intense sound that may have been Malaysian Airlines flight MH370 crashing into the Indian Ocean, Australian researchers have announced  while stressing that the likelihood of a connection to the plane could be as low as 10% and a natural event like an earthquake might also have been the source.  Scientists from Curtin University in Western Australia gave a highly cautious account on Wednesday after analysing low-frequency noises picked up by a combination of underwater sensors  some set up by the UN to monitor for nuclear tests, and others put in place for Australian research purposes.
> 
> The Malaysian Airliner went missing almost three months ago on a flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing with 239 people on board. Satellite signals point to the plane having gone down in the Indian Ocean but a massive international search effort led by Australia has turned up nothing.  Underwater sound recorders from Curtin Universitys Centre of Marine Science, placed about 40km off Rottnest Island, picked up a signal on 8 March that may have represented a "high-energy event" around the time the plane was thought to have crashed, said Dr Alec Duncan, a senior research fellow at the centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 2, 2015)

New search area for MH370 determined...

*Australia: New analysis backs search area for Malaysia Airlines Flight 370*
_December 2, 2015 Australian authorities said Thursday that new analysis confirms they've likely been searching in the right place for a missing Malaysian airliner.  Searchers have been combing a 46,000-square-mile part of the Indian Ocean since last year but have yet to turn up any trace of Malaysia Airlines Flight 370._


> The only confirmed wreckage of Flight 370 to be recovered was a wing flap found on a remote Indian Ocean island in July.  The new analysis by an agency of the Defence Department confirmed "the highest probability" the final resting place for the plane is within the current search area, the government said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 26, 2016)

Uncle Ferd says, "Ow! - bet dat hurt...

*Sonar vehicle searching for MH370 hits volcano, lost at ocean bottom*
_Jan. 25, 2016 -- A deep-sea sonar vehicle searching for missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 has been lost after colliding with a submerged volcano in the Indian Ocean._


> The sonar vehicle -- known as a towfish -- collided with a 2,200-meter mud volcano on Sunday. The vehicle and 4,500-meter cable attaching it to the Fugro Discovery search vessel are now on the ocean floor.  Australia has been leading the search for MH370 at the request of the Malaysian government. Fugro, a Dutch company that provides deep-sea surveys, later received a contract to join the search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 2, 2016)

More MH370 debris washes up on shore...

*US official: Debris from same type of plane as MH370*
_Mar 2,`16 WASHINGTON (AP) -- Debris that washed up in Mozambique has been tentatively identified as a part from the same type of aircraft as the missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370, a U.S. official said Wednesday._


> Photos of the debris that washed up over the weekend appear to show the fixed leading edge of the right-hand tail section of a Boeing 777, said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because he wasn't authorized to speak publicly. MH-370, which disappeared two years ago with 239 people aboard, is the only known missing 777.  People who have handled the part, called a horizontal stabilizer, say it appears to be made of fiberglass composite on the outside, with aluminum honeycombing on the inside, the official said. The part is being transported to Malaysia.
> 
> Mozambique's National Director of Civil Aviation Joao Abreu dismissed the report, saying authorities have found no part of the missing plane. But Malaysian transport minister Liow Tiong Lai tweeted to confirm the discovery.  "Based on early reports, high possibility debris found in Mozambique belongs to a B777," Liow said in a series of tweets.  "It is yet to be confirmed & verified. @dca-malaysia working w Australian counterparts to retrieve the debris." He also urged "everyone to avoid undue speculation as we are not able to conclude that the debris belongs to #mh370 at this time."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 29, 2016)

Chinese families upset over decision to end search for MH370...




*Chinese relatives of Flight 370 passengers protest over search decision*
_Saturday 30th July, 2016 -  About two dozen Chinese relatives of passengers on board missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 have staged a small protest outside China's Foreign Ministry, calling on governments to continue searching for the plane._


> The families gathered outside the ministry in Beijing and demanded to see the foreign minister to submit a petition to him saying that last week's decision to suspend the search was irresponsible.  China, Australia and Malaysia announced last week that the more than two-year-long hunt for the missing plane would be suspended once the current search area in the Indian Ocean has been completely scoured, something expected by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2016)

Wing Part Found on Mauritius Confirmed to Be From Missing MH370...




*Missing MH370: Wing Part Found on Mauritius Confirmed to Be From Jet*
_Oct 7 2016  — A piece of an aircraft wing found on the Indian Ocean island of Mauritius has been identified as belonging to missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370, Malaysian and Australian officials said Friday._


> The piece of wing flap was found in May and subsequently analyzed by experts at the Australian Transport Safety Bureau, which is heading up the search for the plane in a remote stretch of ocean off Australia's west coast. Investigators used a part number found on the debris to link it to the missing Boeing 777, the agency said in a statement. Malaysian Transport Minister Liow Tiong Lai also confirmed the identification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 18, 2018)

Missing flight MH370 ‘found’ on Google Earth riddled with bullet holes...




*Missing flight MH370 ‘found’ on Google Earth riddled with bullet holes, crash investigation expert claims*
_Mar 18, 2018 - Images have emerged showing what could be the wreckage of missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 and it’s covered in bullet holes, an expert has claimed._


> The Google Earth pictures show what appears to be the outline of the plane, which vanished along with 239 passengers and crew, under the surface of waters just north of Mauritius.  Australian amateur crash investigator Peter McMahon has spent years poring over NASA and Google Maps images since the plane disappeared in the Indian Ocean four years ago and claims he now thinks he has found it.  He believes the aircraft is 10 miles south of small islet Round Island – an area not included in the search operation by experts.
> 
> Mr McMahon said he sent his findings to the Australian Transport and Safety Bureau, which confirmed it could be the missing craft.  But he claims they were then told by US officials to stick to the assigned area of the Indian Ocean.  Could this be part of the front cabin of missing MH370 in waters south of Rodrigues Island?Mr McMahon, 64, told Daily Star Online: “Four Americans were sent to Australia to oversee the findings of MH370.  “They have made sure that all information received has been hidden from the public, even our government – but why?”
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 18, 2018)

what is the conjecture that explains "bullet holes"?


----------

